# Using hemp wick to light your cigars?



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, hear me out. I know this is what those dirty hippies use to light their magical oregano so they can bask in the organicness of nature and all that. But has anybody used it for lighting cigars, or pipes? If it's as clean as they say, it sounds like it'd be a great way to light or touch up your cigar/pipe without any sort of butane/lighter fluid funking up the taste. I ordered some to try out with my cigars and RYO's and was just curious if anybody had used it and what you thought.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Relax mon give it a try and let us know how it goes, maybe a review?:w


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes please do let us all know how this works out for you.
It sounds hilarious though lol


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Excellent question. To test it out, I threw some munchies out on the walk and pushed over the first hippy to take the bait. I tried it with a Macanudo Maduro ascot (4x32), assuming the smaller vitola gave the best chance of any residual flavor transfer to become obvious. I was worried that the wax coating would color the initial draws. 

My take: Herf's up, dude! Nothing but tobacco and, unlike some matches, you get plenty of even burn time to toast and fire that foot!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Pretty soon Colorado will be lighting up more than a hemp wick to light cigars.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> Excellent question. To test it out, I threw some munchies out on the walk and pushed over the first hippy to take the bait.


I bet that didn't take long in your 'hood. :lol:


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Not only Colorado Washington state too.
and yea lol


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah i use it, BEELINE is the brand i use. dont use it all the time. but have a huge roll left over from when i was a burnout. clean taste for sure.


----------

